# Animal Trainer Required



## Emeraldandy (Sep 13, 2011)

An experienced animal trainer is required to train a variety of exotic animals including cockatoos, macaws, skunks, otters, civets,birds of prey etc. If you are able to demonstrate training skills, have considerable experience in this field and would like to work in a busy collection please send your cv to [email protected] Welcome | The Tropical Butterfly House


----------

